

Two Cold-Emailed TechCrunch Pitches That Worked - ssclafani
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/03/28/two-cold-emailed-techcrunch-pitches-that-worked/

======
lolizbak
You can never be a 100% safe from luck :)

